# Play styles of different breeds



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats really good to have at dog parks, as I know when Poppy is in full play mode the sounds that she makes are horrendous and sound like she is being mauled when really she is having great fun, and when we were in the uk I had to say to people that she was ok and just playing rather than getting attacked! lol!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I like this! And I think it's true. 

Our collie is the control freak chase player - his idea of playing is chasing, quartering, being chased, nipping at the legs/flank, jumping OVER the other dog, and pinning. <- And he thinks this is the greatest game EVER. 

Our goldens have all been body slammers. Their heads and necks get all slimed and gummied up from mouthing, and they take turns flopping on the ground and biting legs while the other dog tries to play-pin. 

I was talking with a friend at dog class about her mini schnauzer who has fear issues about golden retrievers after he was attacked/mauled by one. He doesn't have those issues with Jacks who both knows his size and knows how to play with little dogs since his first playmate was a min pin. So when her dog charges up and does the "I'm GOING TO ATTACK YOU" stare down, Jacks immediately exhibits play behaviors without threatening the little dog in any way. When playing with the min pin, Jacks would do a lot of pounce/pounce keep away games and actually would encourage the other dog to chase him.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha that's great! I think Joey might be part boxer with his 'body slamming' moves lol! He's also big on 'boxing' up on his hind legs mouthing his buddy Blue!


----------

